# Should BOSE appear on my SYMPH II when I turn it on?



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

As at the moment it doesn't and I have read somewhere that it should.

Does anyone else know if this is true or not?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I understand that it should although I dont have my car yet so I could be wrong. I'm sure Tosh told me that it does.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

It definately does not on mine!

Anyone else who has the car and Bose know?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

I believe this is done through VAGCOM.

When my Concert Head Unit didn't say BOSE on start-up, VAGCOM could adjust the settings and equalizations to bose which resulted in it displaying BOSE.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

On the subject of VAGCOM

I understand that the DIS Computer in the TT is a lot more advanced and certain settings can be changed by going into the Menus and Sub Menus. I understand that the auto door locking can be set via the menus as can the speed at which the auto door locking comes on.

Maybe you can set up the BOSE display via that as well ?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Correct, it is all done though there !


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok can you please explain that too me!!!

As I am stupid and have no idea what you are talking about!! :?

Thanks


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

On your Driver display (in between the speedo and the rev counter) that displays miles per gallon, speed, etc you can enter menus to set up the computer as has always been the way on Audi DIS (Drivers display computer).

However, I understand that on the new TT you can make a lot of changes to the cars system such as make the doors auto lock once the car reaches 5mph etc.

On the bottom of the right hand stalk there is a button. If you press this it should take you into the master menu. Then using the rocker switch on the end of the stalk you should be able to scroll up and down the master menu and then by pressing the button on the bottom again enter any sub menu that you have highlighted.

Once you get to the setting you want to change the should pretty much be yes no answers that you select by either highlighting yes or no and then using the button on the bottom of the stalk as an enter or confirm button.

Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes it does thanks - did have a quick look at that when I picked my car up on Saturday - I have to be honest it did not look like it had that many options for things.!

Still does not answer my question about the Bose though.

Can anyone else who has the Bose upgrade confirm that Bose does or does not appear when the Symphony II is turned on?

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> On the subject of VAGCOM
> 
> I understand that the DIS Computer in the TT is a lot more advanced and certain settings can be changed by going into the Menus and Sub Menus. I understand that the auto door locking can be set via the menus as can the speed at which the auto door locking comes on.
> 
> Maybe you can set up the BOSE display via that as well ?


you can change alsorts of things like the tone on the parking sensor and other silly things but you cant change the display to say BOSE via the DIS.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of VAGCOM
> ...


But you can set the car to autolock once you start driving ?

What other settings are available please Tosh


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Auto lock yes, i'll pop out and have a look.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Tosh

Maybe you can answer the original question which was should BOSE appear when the radio is switched on (Assuming BOSE option was requested and hopefully fitted)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i could swear, but i wont.

yes it should appear on the HUD.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Things like windows (one touch or not)
Wipers - extra wipe after water on screen
Speed warnings
Turn signals - normal or crappy mode (soft touch)
Oil temp
Service data
Computer setting for the two fuel computers and modes
Parking sensors volume tone

that's about it i think.

DIS also displays set cruise speed
Digital speedo


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Things like windows (one touch or not)
> Wipers - extra wipe after water on screen
> Speed warnings
> Turn signals - normal or crappy mode (soft touch)
> ...


Thanks Tosh thats brilliant.

But why have I also read on here that some new TT owners asked technicians to switch on Auto locking doors using VAGCOM when it appears they can do this themselves using DIS Computer


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You had to do it via vagcom on the MKI - but correct, no need on MKII.

Might want to ask for the alarm beep to be done tho as that cant be done via the menu.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok thanks Tosh


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

But original question was SHOULD it say BOSE on turning on????
As mine does not


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

alarm beep is crap, i've heard it, it's so eighty's, that was in the past...

If you ain't got the badge from bose on the speakers, you ain't got bose.
I had that with my first car..... those donkey's

if you gave a MP.3 a new name on your pc and than burn it on a cd rom, you can show everything in the display from the radio......

I have a number named: "Fuck her in the *rse" ....
Looks nice in the display when you bring your mother in law, back to home....


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

I do have BOSE on the speakers but nothing on the stereo when I turn it on - so now I am unsure whether it is all working correctly!!?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

midknight said:


> But original question was SHOULD it say BOSE on turning on????
> As mine does not


Tosh answered this a little further up this page.

Answer is yes it should appear on your head unit display if it doesent then I would query it with Audi to make sure that you have all the necessary BOSE components you paid for installed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the bose display happens when the equalisation is set to bose.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok time for me to sound stupid again...how do you do that!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can't dealer job via vagcom. (unless you have vagcom).


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

midknight said:


> Ok time for me to sound stupid again...how do you do that!?


Dont worry but I feel stupid now. What the hell does that mean Tosh ?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ok .. now I'm wondering too.

I have Bose. The speakers are there. The amp is there. But when I switch on, no "BOSE" logo appears on the HU display. What's this about setting the equalisation to Bose? I have standard tone controls, but I don't see any special Bose eq option???

Or is this a trip back to Mr Dealer to get them to switch it on?

Which might explain why I've not been super-impressed with the sound quality to date?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its a device that can talk to your cars computer and change setting/config.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay I have looked on a Audi US site and someone was asking the same question as me and his dealer told him the new Symphony II+ stereos do not display BOSE on start up - so that maybe why mine doesn't.

I was worried that my BOSE was not working correctly as there are not exactly lots of audio options with it which suprised me a little and to my ears the bass is a little lacking even when I turn it right up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> ok .. now I'm wondering too.
> 
> I have Bose. The speakers are there. The amp is there. But when I switch on, no "BOSE" logo appears on the HU display. What's this about setting the equalisation to Bose? I have standard tone controls, but I don't see any special Bose eq option???
> 
> ...


Can you fade the sound to the rear?

With bose IT controls the output to all speaker - you can't change it. (front/back)


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes I have fader which moves the sound from the front to the back and vice versa - should I be able to do this????


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> its a device that can talk to your cars computer and change setting/config.
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/


Your post in reply to what equalisation is went before my post asking what you meant so you thought I meant what was Vagcom. I know what Vagcom is.

So just to recap then Tosh. What you are saying is that the dealer has to effectively "Avtivate" your Bose system for you am I right ?

If so then surely this should be done as part of PDI and I will be mighty hacked off if they dont do this for me without asking.

How many other TT owners out thre are happily driving around with what they believe is Bose and dont read this forum and therefore are none the wiser that their Bose isnt even activated. Or have I got the wrong end of the stick here ?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Can you fade the sound to the rear?
> 
> With bose IT controls the output to all speaker - you can't change it. (front/back)


Yes I can 

Full fade - front/rear - control, and full balance - left/right - control too (which presumably wouldn't be possible either).

But that sounds strange, that the Bose system wouldn't allow fader or balance control to work??

Have I been conned?


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Thats exactly what I am starting to think - but that would be totally bonkers if the dealers were not activating it - is there ANYONE who actually has a Mk2 TT with BOSE who has it showing BOSE on startup?????


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Can you fade the sound to the rear?
> ...


I think you have all the gubbins here but I think what Tosh is saying is that the components need to be activated via Vagcom by your dealer or something like that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

on all other Audi Bose systems i know of you can not fade front to rear.

ie the equalisation for the system is preset. I remember doing this on the MKI, ones you set it via vagcom to have Bose the functions didn't appear on the menu.

I'll have a look thro the menus for vagcom


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Thinking about it though isn't GALA part of the BOSE install and I have that available as an option in setup - so maybe it is working!!???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GALA is the speed volume thing.

if you have bose DSP

menu, gala you should turn push button to OFF and press to open the menu. if it works you have bose.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

For that its worth my Concert II+ does not show "Bose" then its turned on, and I have Bose.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> GALA is the speed volume thing.
> 
> if you have bose DSP
> 
> menu, gala you should turn push button to OFF and press to open the menu. if it works you have bose.


Thanks Tosh, but just run that by me again, 'cos I'm really bugged by this now - or pm me your mobile no & I'll give you a call when I'm sat in the car.

Do you mean ...

Press Menu. 
Select Gala option. 
Press the button to turn it off (ie de-select Gala).
Press the (same) button again to (do what? - re-select the Gala option?).

What should then be displayed to prove Bose is functioning properly?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

My radio doesn't display BOSE, I can fade between front and rear, the volume between radio and CD is probably 50%. I too appear to have been stiffed to the tune of Â£475 or whatever it was


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

koppernob said:


> My radio doesn't display BOSE, I can fade between front and rear, the volume between radio and CD is probably 50%. I too appear to have been stiffed to the tune of Â£475 or whatever it was


I dont think you have been ripped off.

From what Tosh is saying the "system" needs setting up or activated in some way and has to be done by your dealer.

Do you have BOSE Speakers ?

Do you have the BOSE Amp ?

If yes then you havent been ripped off as such


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

koppernob said:


> My radio doesn't display BOSE, I can fade between front and rear, the volume between radio and CD is probably 50%. I too appear to have been stiffed to the tune of Â£475 or whatever it was


If you've got the Bose speakers (easy to find out the answer to that one!) and the amp (hidden behind the left side panel in the boot), and loads of cables connected to the amp, then you probably haven't been "stiffed" ... you might just not have been activated :wink:


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

I have the speaker covers on the door so I assume I have the speakers, can't be ****** taking the back panel out but I'll assume the amp is there if the speakers are.

Going outside now to fart around with it, I may be some time :?


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

I am now thinking that we all have BOSE and we all have it working too - I don't think it would need to be activated by the dealer and even if this was the case that the dealers have not done it to every Mk2 TT owner with BOSE who has responded to this post is unlikely.

Listening to it on my way home tonight I think when you are listening to a really well encoded file you can hear the quality but I am a little disappointed with it overall and I did think there would be more setting and tweaks available than there is.

I am more than happy to be proved wrong though - all it needs is ONE Mk2 TT owner with BOSE to come on this forum and say yes it should appear on start up and yes it should be activated.

The problem for me is I am still a little hacked off with the crapness of the ipod connector and so I am now being hyper picky with any other possible problems - perhaps I should chill out and enjoy the car - afterall it is a fantastic drive! :twisted:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There is nothing in the manual such as tosh say's, i have also bose.

No equalizer and you can fade, balance, bass middle, trebble, during the "bose " set


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

midknight said:


> Listening to it on my way home tonight I think when you are listening to a really well encoded file you can hear the quality but I am a little disappointed with it overall and I did think there would be more setting and tweaks available than there is.


My ears say the same ... the "quality" seems good, but I always thought there was some depth/bass lacking. And ditto re the settings & tweaks.

I have plenty of Bose speaker systems & headphones. All are great. It's only the Audi set-up that hasn't wow-ed me. :?

Which is why, when someone says "hey, maybe the Bose hasn't been activited", I immediately wonder (again) whether mine is working properly. :roll:

Perhaps I should just enjoy what I have ...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I only have experience of the Harmon Kardon set ups in BMWs to date, have some Bose gear here at home though - I think all these type of upgrades are subtle rather than noticible, its clarity and quality they provide, rather than an exaggerated musical field.

In all fairness, most of us guys in here aren't going to be cruising the Prom belting out hip-hop tunez now, complete with baseball cap on backwards and 19 year old girlfriend in knee boots with perky.......errr, stop me there, I was getting carried away....... :lol:  :twisted:

Anyway, I think you get what I'm implaying - its a different sort of upgrade 

I hope so anyway, cos I'm speccin' it myself


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Seemed to have sussed the volume difference between cd and radio, turn off the GALA option and the radio volume increase in line with the CD.

Still no wiser on any other items discussed earlier so I'll make the assumption that as we all appear to have the same 'symptoms' we have BOSE installed and activated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe Audi have changed it to allow you to manually fade the sound - however you never used to be able to do this.

I'll have a look through the menus and vagcom again.

If you have the speaker covers and the amp then you have bose hardware without a doubt. you can see it!

my screen works like this.

setup menu









Gala menu









on bose system the gala should allow you to

turn the rotary pushbutton to OFF and press to open menu
turn anti clockwise if you want volume to rise only slightly as speed increases
turn rotary pushbutton clockwise if you want the volume to be raised more intenseley
press menu to exit.

details are on page 7 of your Audi manual.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> details are on page 7 of your Audi manual.


what's a "manual" ??? 

Thanks m8

I'm now off to play in the garage.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

pm me if not and i'll send you my mobile number.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ohwwwwwwwwww that thing, gala , etc. that i already saw 
i thought there was some hidden equalizer in it also


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Going to throw another spanner in the works guys sorry, and i am the first to admit i am probably wrong...................BUT

My A3 had BOSE and it was sweet. I thought BOSE didnt use the GALA system (wifes golf used GALA, and was switchable) but this other system Tosh mentioned, and that that system could not be turned off. I know i tried it never seemed to work right over the TDi engine.

Fade and balance worked as normal. Now my understanding is that the head units are all the same and that BOSE is an addition. It may just be possible that this is not activated. I mention this because one of the TT's i sat in i took a CD and the wife did a runner when i cranked it up, it was very nice.

Sorry if this starts the arguement again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

from the wise ones.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... bose+fader

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... bose+fader

http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/Images/Syst_Au ... 6-8160.pdf


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No such things in the manual as they say over there........maybe it was in the old tt.
Nothing abouth Bose in the display .
Nothing about any stuff they say in both threads,
The audi radio with bose has a own manual, apart from the car manual, but they don't talk about the display, or other stuff like the wiseguy's told over there........sorry :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Having just done a Tosh-test (thanks matey), I'll be calling my dealerman for a chat in the morning. Seems like, if it is activated on my mk2, then it must work differently in the mk2 now to how it used ot work in the mk1. Which is possible I suppose.

The strongest argument for me though is that on many Bose stereo/surround sound amps, they control the sound (once set-up) and disable the left / right (front and rear) controls on the amp itself. It's sort of a "Bose knows best" approach to setting up your sound system.

The car - mk1 - had the same approach by disabling the fader control by default and letting the amp control everything. So why would the mk2 be different? Yet my fader works from the HU, and the HU also failed the other "is Bose activated?" tests. So, together with my own ears not being totally wow-ed with Bose from day1, I'm now thinking that it's probably not been activated by the dealer.

Will find out tomorrow. And I'll also ask if they have a 100% definitive, easy-to-follow test for everyone else so that you can all check yours ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i think you can't compare both radio's from mk1 and mk2. 
there is no such thing as "bose activated" in the manual from the radio.

we will hear it tomorrow from you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

To activate bose on the MKI it wasnt something that was in the 'handbook' or on the menus. It was vagcom.

Tony np. Good chat and for the record i agree with what you said about rebel. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

You don't get my number Tosh, i don't want to get involved in that Lube-scene...No way.... 
KMPowell was right abouth the TT-scene rumours in the UK....

BRRRRR.......









Tony i'm very curious to hear what they told you.
If, Tosh is right, than i will visit the dealer friday.

Thx


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont know is the honest answer. im 90% sure the test V6 DSG i had said bose on the headunit.

The MKI comment are 100% correct. I got WAK to sort mine out.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Nope, BOSE doesn't appear on mine either (symphony).

Interested to know what you find out.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So nobody has it so far ,I think there is an answer in there somewhere.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Agreed - seems odd that no one has it - also looking through the manual; last night it states that you can only adjust GALA or Audio pilot (I think you either have one on or the other) if you have BOSE DSP - it states in small print that this is only for cars fitted with BOSE DSP.

My thinking is that it is now a slightly different setup to the MkI system and that it is all okay and working - although be interesting to hear back from the dealer.

Please post as soon as you have found anything out TTonyTT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No you can adjust gala on any car. (with or without) see the photos


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

My GALA setup looks slightly different to yours - instead of having a bar that you can move up and down (like bass,toner etc) I have numbers from off to 5 then next to it I have AUTO which is the audiopilot setting which is I think the bit that is only available with BOSE


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Whilst I'm waiting for the workshop guy to call me back, I thought I'd read the manual some more. All sorts of interesting stuff in there.

The relevant & interesting bits are on pg8 (of the Sound System Operating Manual) though.

The section on Gala suggests that pressing the rotary pushbutton to OFF and then pressing it, opens another menu IF your car has DSP BOSE. Well, it doesn't do anything in my car.

The next section on AudioPilot is marked as applying only to vehicles with DSP BOSE. Guess what, my car works exactly as described in the manual.

So that's 1-1 I think :?

Also, my HU display is different to Tosh's. See his first pic with the slider bar at the bottom of the display? I don't get that display, I get a number which changes up/down as I turn the rotary pushbutton anti/clockwise, plus an option for "auto" - which is what the manual says I should have in the AudioPilot section.

We were speculating last night about whether the fader control should work with a DSP equipped car - given that Bose over-rode that control in the mk1. Again, looking at the manual, there's nothing to say that the fader control WON'T work with a BOSE equipped car. You'd think that they'd put a note in the manual if that was the case, just to stop people phoning up saying "my fader control doesn't work". Wouldn't you??

Still waiting for the workshop guy to call ... doesn't he realise this is important?? :wink:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

midknight said:


> My GALA setup looks slightly different to yours - instead of having a bar that you can move up and down (like bass,toner etc) I have numbers from off to 5 then next to it I have AUTO which is the audiopilot setting which is I think the bit that is only available with BOSE


same here


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Good work TTonyTT - let us know what he comes back with - I bet we have it set ok!! :lol:

I agree about the manual saying about turning it to off then pressing the button to bring up the menu - doesn't work on mine either!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

we played with this over the phone for about 15mins last night and its a strange one.


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post. TT2.0 expected late March 

If it's any help, my 2004 A4 with BOSE and Symphony II does display "BOSE" when turned on. It also allows you to operate the balance and fader. Sounds fantastic and no doubts that it really is BOSE!

Regards,

Rob


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

The key is AudioPilot - if you can select this then you have Bose. Dead simple :wink:


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

By selecting this do you mean AUTO in the GALA menu?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Chaps,

Most Audi's equipped with BOSE allow fader controls to work.

The reason that it was disabled in the Mk1 was that the rear speakers were in effect sub-woofers and not full range speakers in Bose equipped cars. This made it pointless to allow fade due to the bass only channel in the rear.

Steve


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

I have the Nav headunit so it might be slightly different. I don't have an auto setting for GALA, just off or level 1-6. If I turn GALA off then I can activate AudioPilot. Not entirely sure if this is the same as auto within GALA.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

TTonyTT - did your dealer get back to you yesterday??


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

midknight said:


> TTonyTT - did your dealer get back to you yesterday??


No :evil:

I might take a trip this afternoon to go see them ... will update all here as soon as. But I think the AudioPilot functionality is the clincher. IF that works ok, I think Bose is set-up ok. Plus, I've stuck my ear against the side panel where the sub woofer is, and I can hear & feel that working.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Just to clarify then the Audio Pilot is the bit in the GALA settings which is AUTO - is that correct?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

midknight said:


> Just to clarify then the Audio Pilot is the bit in the GALA settings which is AUTO - is that correct?


That's right. Pg 8 in the manual explains it fairly clearly (though I hadn't read it properly until Tosh pointed me in that direction!).

I *think* that the section in the manual about Gala, talking about another menu that opens IF you've got Bose (see the second bullet point in pg '8') is wrong. Hence all the confusion.


----------



## midknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Good point - perhaps I should read the manual a bit more!! :lol:

Cheers and if you hear anything let us know!


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> Good point - perhaps I should read the manual a bit more!!


But that's admitting defeat, never admit defeat!


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> Good point - perhaps I should read the manual a bit more!!


But that's admitting defeat, never admit defeat!


----------

